# Battlestar Galactica: Sci-Fi-Serie bekommt erneut eine Neuauflage



## PCGH-Redaktion (18. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Battlestar Galactica: Sci-Fi-Serie bekommt erneut eine Neuauflage*

						Berichten zufolge kommt der im April 2020 startende Streaming-Service von NBC Universal mit einem Knaller: Battlestar Galactica soll eine Neuauflage erhalten. Die Science-Fiction-Serie lief Ende der 70er-Jahre im Fernsehen, es folgte ein erster Neustart zwischen 2004 und 2009. Nun soll das Thema erneut interpretiert werden.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Battlestar Galactica: Sci-Fi-Serie bekommt erneut eine Neuauflage*


----------



## yummycandy (18. September 2019)

Es wäre ein Fehler, den gleichen Plot nochmal zu drehen. Die bestehenden 2 Serien waren echt gut, jede auf ihre Art. Wobei die letztere ja eine etwas andere Story hatte, dafür aber hochqualitativ war. Und das nicht nur hinsichtlich der Effekte, die logischerweise besser waren, als die aus den 70ern.


----------



## empy (18. September 2019)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Es wäre ein Fehler, den gleichen Plot nochmal zu drehen. Die bestehenden 2 Serien waren echt gut, jede auf ihre Art.



Wäre auch mal schön, wenn man, wenn man eine Idee für eine Serie oder einen Film hat, einfach mal was neues macht, als sich an irgendein altes Franchise zu klammern. Meistens passt es dann eh nicht richtig zusammen und die Fanbase quittiert das dann entsprechend.


----------



## hrIntelNvidia (18. September 2019)

Die letzte Neuauflage hatte ja mit dem Thema nicht viel zu tun. Der Personen und die Handlung spielte in dem Universum.
Aber das war es auch schon. Ich habe nach der 2ten Folge abbgebrochen...

greetzh
hrIntelNvidia


----------



## XXTREME (18. September 2019)

Was vielleicht mit Star Trek noch klappte (Enterprise) muss nicht heißen das es bei Kampfstern Galactica ebenso hinhaut...ich glaubt das wird floppen.


----------



## Painkiller (18. September 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Wäre auch mal schön, wenn man, wenn man eine Idee für eine Serie oder einen Film hat, einfach mal was neues macht, als sich an irgendein altes Franchise zu klammern. Meistens passt es dann eh nicht richtig zusammen und die Fanbase quittiert das dann entsprechend.


Das ist aber heute leider Mode. Leichenfledderei bis zum bitteren Ende. Siehe Ghostbusters.  
Die Ideenarmut ist scheinbar grenzenlos in Hollywood. Serien wie The Expanse werden auch weiterhin die Ausnahme bleiben. Leider...


----------



## yummycandy (18. September 2019)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Ich habe nach der 2ten Folge abbgebrochen...



Solltest nochmal anschauen. Allein die Machart lohnt sich und der Plot ist anders und verändert sich immer mehr. 



XXTREME schrieb:


> Was vielleicht mit Star Trek noch klappte (Enterprise) muss nicht heißen das es bei Kampfstern Galactica ebenso hinhaut.


Enterprise ergänzte die anderen Serien und fügte sich nahtlos in die Timeline ein. Bei BG überlappten sich beide Serien, weichten aber voneinander ab.


----------



## Tekkla (18. September 2019)

hrIntelNvidia schrieb:


> Ich habe nach der 2ten Folge abbgebrochen...


 ... und unwissentlich eine doch recht gute Serie verpasst.


----------



## Azrael Hoytman (18. September 2019)

Es wäre halt geil, wenn die mal den ersten zylonenkrieg richtig machen würden...NOCH ne auflage von dem altbekannte "zylonen jagen menschen auf der suche nach der erde" brauch ich ehrlich gesagt nicht. vorallem da die letze serie verdammt gut gealtert ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2019)

Ich wüsste nicht wie sie die schauspielerische Qualität der letzten BSG Serie noch toppen wollen? Die Besetzung und die schauspielerische Leistung der Schauspieler, die da abgeliefert wurde, war fast schon perfektes Niveau und ausgezeichnet gewählt.
Halte es daher ehr für einen Fehler da jetzt nochmal, nach so wenig vergangener Zeit, eine neue Serie zur selben Handlung machen zu wollen, da sich die neue Serie immer an dem Niveau der letzten messen lassen muss und das dürfte wirklich ein hoher Maßstab sein, dem man da gerecht werden müsste...


----------



## PHuV (18. September 2019)

Meine Güte, es gibt so einen Haufen guter SF-Bücher, SF-Comics, und immer wieder wird was altes wieder aufgewärmt.  Der Reboot war schon sehr gut und ist von der Thematik und Dramatik mit all den Wendungen kaum zu toppen.


----------



## Firebuster (18. September 2019)

Das kann doch wohl nur ein Scherz sein.


----------



## Painkiller (18. September 2019)

> Enterprise ergänzte die anderen Serien und fügte sich nahtlos in die  Timeline ein. Bei BG überlappten sich beide Serien, weichten aber  voneinander ab.


Bei Enterprise fand ich den temporalen Kalte Krieg mächtig interessant. Und richtig gut war auch das Ende der Serie und der Brückenschlag zu TNG-Episode "Das Pegasus-Projekt". 
Alleine die Anspielungen waren schon klasse: _Gestern, Heute, Morgen --> _Eine Anspielung auf die letzte TNG-Folge _Gestern, Heute, Morgen. _Oder auch das die letzten Worte von Picard, Kirk und Archer gesprochen wurden. 

Das hätte in Staffel 5 passieren können/sollen:



Spoiler



Als _Star Trek: Enterprise_  im Februar 2005 offiziell  eingestellt wurde, endete auch die  Entwicklung einer möglichen fünften  Staffel, für die bereits Konzepte  und Storyideen entwickelt wurden. Auf  der VegasCon 2009 deutete Manny Coto an, dass zwei Handlungsbögen  dieser Staffel die „Gründung der Föderation“ und die „Anfänge des  Irdisch-Romulanischen Krieges“  enthalten sollten. Konsequenterweise  sollten die Romulaner demnach die  Hauptgegner in dieser Staffel sein,  auch wenn für weitere Spezies  kleinere Handlungsbögen geplant waren.  Brannon Braga bemerkte zudem, dass er und Rick Berman darüber  nachgedacht hätten, den in Produktionskreisen „Future Guy“ genannten  Befehlshaber der Cabal als Romulaner in Erscheinung treten zu lassen.  Später jedoch erläuterte Brannon Braga, dass der „Future Guy“ Archers   zukünftiges Ich hätte sein sollen, der sein jüngeres Ich dazu anstiftet,   die Zeitlinie wiederherzustellen.  

Laut Manny Coto war zudem geplant den bis dato nur gelegentlich  auftretenden Andorianer Shran in einer Art Beratungsfunktion fest an  Bord der _Enterprise_ zu integrieren.  

Namhafte Science-Fiction-Autoren wie David Brin, Gregory Benford und  Greg Bear sollten gewonnen werden, um ganze Story-Arcs für die fünfte  Staffel zu konzipieren. In einem Interview aus dem Jahr 2009 erzählte  der Autor und Produzent Russell T. Davies - Showrunner der britischen  SF-Serie _Doctor Who_ - dass er vorgehabt hätte, ein _Doctor-Who_-_Star Trek_-Crossover vorzuschlagen. Da _Star Trek: Enterprise_ jedoch vorzeitig abgesetzt wurde, kam er nicht mehr dazu.






> Ich wüsste nicht wie sie die schauspielerische Qualität der letzten BSG Serie noch toppen wollen?


Frag ich mich auch. Fand die Besetzung sehr gelungen.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (18. September 2019)

Schlimmer als eine neue Serie finde das die auch einen eigenen Streaming Dienst machen wollen.

Wer soll sich denn die ganzen Streaming Dienste leisten?


----------



## Blueline56 (18. September 2019)

Battlestar Galactica war schon eine sehr gut gemachte SF Story und richtig gut Besetzt, alleine das sie Umgebung nicht so klinisch sauber war wie bei Star Treck, hat mich positiv überrascht. Ich würde mir jedoch wünschen,  Babylon 5 neu  aufleben zu lassen, rein von der Story her und deren Möglichkeiten, war es für mich eine der besten SF Serien überhaupt.  Auch  Stargate Universe  war eigentlich eine sehr sehr gute SF Serie, leider viel zu früh abgesetzt, dabei war sie deutlich spannender als die beiden Vorgänger und hätte auch von der Story her viel Potenzial gehabt.


----------



## iago (18. September 2019)

PCGH hätte da ruhig etwas besser recherchieren können, es wird kein Remake sein, sondern im selben Universum wie BSG angesiedelt sein nur eben andere Charaktere und Geschichten erzählen:
Sam Esmail auf Twitter: "BSG fans, this will NOT be a remake of the amazing series @RonDMoore launched because... why mess with perfection? Instead, we’ll explore a new story within the mythology while staying true to the spirit of Battlestar. So say we all!"


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht wie sie die schauspielerische Qualität der letzten BSG Serie noch toppen wollen? Die Besetzung und die schauspielerische Leistung der Schauspieler, die da abgeliefert wurde, war fast schon perfektes Niveau und ausgezeichnet gewählt.



Starbuck eine Frau.  
Also echt jetzt. Bei Boomer lasse ich das noch durchgehen aber nicht bei Starbuck.


----------



## MrHonk1978 (18. September 2019)

Ja, auch ich muss sagen, dass mich die neue Serie enttäuscht hatte. Nicht von Anfang an, aber später wurde die Serie erst extrem politisch, anschließend mit den vielen menschlich aussehenden Roboter-Varianten für mich extrem unglaubwürdig - plötzlich merkt z.B. der Familienvater das er ein Roboter ist, hat aber schon ein Kind gezeugt (mit Motorenöl?). Und hatte man mal ein oder zwei Folgen verpasst und nicht aufgenommen, dann war man eh aus der Serie raus, da die Folgen allesamt aufeinander aufbauten und man wirklich von Anfang bis Ende schauen musste.

Irgendwann war die Serie für mich zu absurd. Mal wurden aktuelle irdische Probleme in den Weltraum verlagert und man bastelte eine teils unglaubwürdige Story drum herum, dann der Kleidungsstil, der 1:1 so aussah als wäre er irdisch (nicht einmal bei den verschiedenen Zivilisationen auf unserem Planeten gab es das). Die Serie hätte ab einem gewissen Punkt genauso gut vor einer anderen Kulisse spielen können - es hätte den selben Effekt gehabt.

Ich gestehe das ich ein Fan der originalen Serie war, und vor dem Hintergrund konnte ich vom Remake nur enttäuscht sein.


----------



## Lexx (18. September 2019)

BSG, was für eine unglaublich geile Serie.

Meine zweite "gebingte" 
(Erste war Al Bundy.)

Fraglich,  ob die das so wiederholen können...


----------



## Nuallan (18. September 2019)

MrHonk1978 schrieb:


> Ich gestehe das ich ein Fan der originalen Serie war, und vor dem Hintergrund konnte ich vom Remake nur enttäuscht sein.



Das Remake hat sicher seine Schwächen, welche auch entstanden sind weil es zu wenige Leute gesehen haben und zu viel rumgedoktert wurde. Trotzdem eine meiner absoluten Lieblingsserien, und ich mochte auch das alte Battlestar. Das Writing und der Cast vom Remake sind teilweise einfach unfassbar gut. Auch das Finale hat mir im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen gut gefallen, wenn man bedenkt das es notdürftig vorverlegt wurde.

 Die Serie kam leider ein paar Jahre zu früh. Das sagen auch die Macher. Mit dem heutigen Hype-Potential könnte die neue Serie echt was werden. Aber es wird extremst schwer die letzte zu toppen. Es gibt halt auch nicht viele Serien die mal eben zur UN eingeladen werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2019)

MrHonk1978 schrieb:


> Ja, auch ich muss sagen, dass mich die neue Serie enttäuscht hatte. Nicht von Anfang an, aber später wurde die Serie erst extrem politisch, anschließend mit den vielen menschlich aussehenden Roboter-Varianten für mich extrem unglaubwürdig - plötzlich merkt z.B. der Familienvater das er ein Roboter ist, hat aber schon ein Kind gezeugt (mit Motorenöl?).



Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber man merkt einfach das selbst von dem was du scheinbar gesehen hast du mindestens die Hälfte nicht wirklich verstanden hast, obwohl es nachvollziehbar in der Serie behandelt wurde.
Zum Beispiel schon das relativ simple mit dem Schläferzylonen in der Familie, es war nicht sein Kind, das Kind hat die Frau aus einer früheren Beziehung mitgebracht.
Davon ab sind die menschlichen Zylonenmodele keine Roboter aus Metall mehr, wie es die alten Modele waren, es sind im Grunde nahezu vollständig biologische Maschinen (einen geringen Unterschied zu richtigen Menschen gibt es noch), im Grunde künstlich konstruierte / erschaffene Menschen, was alles andere als unrealistisch ist, da das bei einem vollständigen Verständnis unserer DNA durchaus denkbar wäre einen Menschen komplett von 0 auf zu "konstruieren".



MrHonk1978 schrieb:


> Und hatte man mal ein oder zwei Folgen verpasst und nicht aufgenommen, dann war man eh aus der Serie raus, da die Folgen allesamt aufeinander aufbauten und man wirklich von Anfang bis Ende schauen musste.



Kann man hassen, kann man mögen, persönlich tendiere ich ehr zu letzteren, weil es eben wesentlich komplexere Handlungsstränge, Beziehungen und Verkettungen zulässt, als wenn eine bis maximal eine Hand voll Folgen immer einen in sich geschlossenen Handlungsstrang bilden.



MrHonk1978 schrieb:


> Irgendwann war die Serie für mich zu absurd. Mal wurden aktuelle irdische Probleme in den Weltraum verlagert und man bastelte eine teils unglaubwürdige Story drum herum, dann der Kleidungsstil, der 1:1 so aussah als wäre er irdisch (nicht einmal bei den verschiedenen Zivilisationen auf unserem Planeten gab es das). Die Serie hätte ab einem gewissen Punkt genauso gut vor einer anderen Kulisse spielen können - es hätte den selben Effekt gehabt.



Warum sollte eine Zivilisation wie die der 12 Kolonien nicht die gleichen Probleme wie wir haben? Es ist ehr unrealistisch zu glauben das sich eine solche Zivilisation massiv von unserer Unterscheiden müsste, was ihre gesellschaftlichen Ecken und Kanten betrifft.
Davon ab, hättest du BSG bis zum Ende geschaut wüsstest du das die Serie durchaus wirklich sehr viel mit uns zu tun hat und die Macher da in der letzten Folge der Serie einen Bogen zu unserer heutigen Zivilisation  & ihrer Geschichte geschlagen haben, da BSG im gleichen Universum, in der gleichen Zeitline spielt, nur halt lange vor unserer Zeit.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (18. September 2019)

Bitte bringt einfach gut gemachte Das Schwarze Auge-Serien und Filme, da gibt es so viele gute Geschichten!

Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zwar zuletzt, aber vorher werden wohl eher noch mehr Battlestar Galactica-Adaptionen erscheinen. :/


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon ab, hättest du BSG bis zum Ende geschaut wüsstest du das die Serie durchaus wirklich sehr viel mit uns zu tun hat und die Macher da in der letzten Folge der Serie einen Bogen zu unserer heutigen Zivilisation  & ihrer Geschichte geschlagen haben, da BSG im gleichen Universum, in der gleichen Zeitline spielt, nur halt lange vor unserer Zeit.



Ich fand es lustig, als Adama sagte, dass Apollo so fett geworden ist. 
Schade fand ich aber, dass sie die Kleidung der Erde einfach so übernommen haben. Da hätte man bessere Kostüme machen können.

Mich störte aber der Fokus auf Religion. Ausgerechnet Roboter wollen eine monotheistische Religion verbreiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich störte aber der Fokus auf Religion. Ausgerechnet Roboter wollen eine monotheistische Religion verbreiten.



Es waren nicht die Zylonen von denen die monotheistische Religion ursprünglich stammt, sie haben sie quasi nur für sich vor dem ersten Zylonenkrieg übernommen. Den Glauben an den einen "wahren" Gott gab es schon vor der Erschaffung der Zylonen durch die Menschen der 12 Kolonien in den Kolonien.
Das wird unter anderem in der, wesentlich schwächeren und nach der zweiten Staffel eingestellten, Serie "Capirica" behandelt, wie es dazu kam das die Zylonen zum Glauben an den eine Gott kommen.
Außerdem, wer sagt das Roboter mit einem eigenen Bewustsein nicht Irrational sein können und eine Art Hoffnung und Erlösung anstreben können, was der Glaube an eine Religion am Ende ja irgendwo immer beinhaltet.


----------



## KaneTM (18. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Starbuck eine Frau.
> Also echt jetzt. Bei Boomer lasse ich das noch durchgehen aber nicht bei Starbuck.



Ich war auch völlig entsetzt 

...und wurde seeehr gründlich eines Besseren belehrt


----------



## MTMnet (18. September 2019)

Mein Problem mit der "neueren" Serie war damals im TV die vielen Folgen mit den ganzen Werbe-Unterbrechungen. 

Wirklich richtig Freude hatte ich erst mit der BluRay Collection, die dann später veröffentlicht wurde.

22 BluRay Disks
ca. 3848 min = 64 Stunden ...... 
für unter 50€
Die habe ich dann im Marathon innerhalb von zwei Woche hintereinander angesehen.   

Eine neue Serie würde ich mir dann in Zukunft immer Staffel weise auf Disk ansehen.
....oder wie The Expanse auch gerne Online .... ohne nervige Werbung.


----------



## Threshold (18. September 2019)

Na ja, letztendlich will Unversal einen eigenen Streaming Dienst starten und dafür braucht man ein Zugpferd, das exklusiv ist.
Disney macht nichts anderes und haut die Star Wars und Marvel Serien raus.


----------



## Septimus (18. September 2019)

Battlestar Galactica fand ich wirklich Klasse gemacht und gleiches hätte ich mir von dem Spin Off gewünscht der ja dann zurecht nach nur einer Staffel eingestampft wurde. 
Mein Traum wäre es dass das Spin off neu gemacht wird und zwar in der Qualität wie eben Battlestar Galactica damit endlich die ganze Vorgeschichte offenbart wird die zum ersten Krieg gegen die Zylonen führte.

Ein Remake von Babylon 5 zum Beispiel würde ich ebenfalls sehr begrüssen wobei es schwer werden dürfte das Original zu toppen.


----------



## MrHonk1978 (18. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nimm es nicht persönlich, aber man merkt einfach das selbst von dem was du scheinbar gesehen hast du mindestens die Hälfte nicht wirklich verstanden hast, obwohl es nachvollziehbar in der Serie behandelt wurde.


Das nehme ich nicht persönlich. Wenn ich mich richtig zurück erinner, dann hatte ich mir die erste Staffel sogar noch ganz begeistert angeschaut, aber ab der zweiten Staffel war es nicht mehr mein Ding. Und das ich mir dann die eine oder andere Folge nur noch halbherzig "nebenbei" angeschaut habe, kann ich bestätigen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel schon das relativ simple mit dem Schläferzylonen in der Familie, es war nicht sein Kind, das Kind hat die Frau aus einer früheren Beziehung mitgebracht.


Jau, das ist wirklich an mir vorüber gegangen 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum sollte eine Zivilisation wie die der 12 Kolonien nicht die gleichen Probleme wie wir haben? Es ist ehr unrealistisch zu glauben das sich eine solche Zivilisation massiv von unserer Unterscheiden müsste, was ihre gesellschaftlichen Ecken und Kanten betrifft.


Die selben Probleme können sie ruhig haben, aber auf mich wirkte es etwas zu gewollt, das man mit der Sendung unbedingt ein politisches Statement abgeben wolle. Hat auch den Nachteil, das eine solche Folge in 20 Jahren nicht mehr den Effekt hätte wie in der Zeit der Erstausstrahlung (je nach politischer Entwicklung).



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Davon ab, hättest du BSG bis zum Ende geschaut wüsstest du das die Serie durchaus wirklich sehr viel mit uns zu tun hat und die Macher da in der letzten Folge der Serie einen Bogen zu unserer heutigen Zivilisation  & ihrer Geschichte geschlagen haben, da BSG im gleichen Universum, in der gleichen Zeitline spielt, nur halt lange vor unserer Zeit.


Das Lustige ist, ich habe mir sogar extra die letzten Folgen der letzten Staffel angeschaut weil ich wissen wollte wie es ausgeht. Und wenn ich in dem Hinblick auf die Kleidung innerhalb der Serie zurück schaue, dann kann man ja nicht sagen, dass die Menschheit von der der frühen, ich glaube Steinzeit(?) war es, an bis heute mehrere tausend Jahre brauchte, um eben zu genau diesem Kleidungsstil wieder zurück zu finden. Man darf schon davon ausgehen, dass sich die Überlebenden der Kolonien mit den damaligen Menschen irgendwann auch mal gepaart haben, also müsste da auch ein kultureller Austausch stattgefunden haben.


----------



## docdent (18. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei Enterprise fand ich den temporalen Kalte Krieg fand ich mächtig interessant. Und richtig gut war auch das Ende der Serie und der Brückenschlag zu TNG-Episode "Das Pegasus-Projekt".
> Alleine die Anspielungen waren schon klasse: _Gestern, Heute, Morgen --> _Eine Anspielung auf die letzte TNG-Folge _Gestern, Heute, Morgen. _Oder auch das die letzten Worte von Picard, Kirk und Archer gesprochen wurden.
> Frag ich mich auch. Fand die Besetzung sehr gelungen.


Bei Enterprise waren die Drehbücher und die Handlungsstränge v. A. ab Staffel 3 richtig gut. Leider waren die männlichen irdischen Hauptrollen entweder Langweiliger oder Weicheier. Bei Galactica waren viele Drehbücher sehr merkwürdig, einen roten Faden konnte ich nie wirklich erkennen. Immer wenn ich den Eindruck hatte, dass es besser wird, kam wieder eine komische Wendung. Wirklich gut: Die Musik. Einer Neuverfilmung würde ich aber sicher eine Chance geben.


----------



## Bevier (18. September 2019)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Schlimmer als eine neue Serie finde das die auch einen eigenen Streaming Dienst machen wollen.
> 
> Wer soll sich denn die ganzen Streaming Dienste leisten?



Monatlich wechseln und dann extrem Binge-Watching, wie sonst? Bis du mit den ganzen vorhandenen Streaming Diensten durch bist, ist ein Jahr um. Ist zwar hart, in einem Monat das ganze Jahresprogram durchzuziehen aber dann verzichtet man wenigstens auf den Müll, den man sich sonst immer mal wieder ansieht, wenn man nur 1-2 Dienste nutzt... ^^


----------



## MrHonk1978 (18. September 2019)

Bevier schrieb:


> Monatlich wechseln und dann extrem Binge-Watching, wie sonst? Bis du mit den ganzen vorhandenen Streaming Diensten durch bist, ist ein Jahr um. Ist zwar hart, in einem Monat das ganze Jahresprogram durchzuziehen aber dann verzichtet man wenigstens auf den Müll, den man sich sonst immer mal wieder ansieht, wenn man nur 1-2 Dienste nutzt... ^^



^^Das funktioniert aber auch nur unter ganz bestimmten Voraussetzungen:

a) deine sozialen Kontakte dürfen sich nur auf eine Personen konzentrieren - nämlich dich selber
b1) du bist nur noch Inhaber eines gut laufenden Geschäftes und hast für alles deine Mitarbeiter und infolgedessen viel Freizeit oder
b2) du bist Rentner/Pensionär oder in aus irgendeinem anderem Grund in der Situation nicht arbeiten zu gehen / nicht mehr arbeiten zu müssen
c) du vergisst nicht nach dem Probemonat zu kündigen, sonst folgt mindestens ein weiterer Monat zum Vollpreis

Dein Vorschlag hat aber einen gewissen Reiz, das muss ich schon eingestehen...^^


----------



## Oberst Klink (18. September 2019)

Hach, Katee Sackhoff als Starbuck


----------



## Nightslaver (18. September 2019)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Hach, Katee Sackhoff als Starbuck



Ja sie war gut, wobei mein persönlicher Lieblingscharakter wohl immer der Zylon John Cavil bleiben wird, ein wunderbar gespielter Charakter, vor allen im Film "Der Plan". 
Wobei Admiral William Adama auch sehr dicht dahinter liegt, auch ein vom Darsteller absolut wunderbar gespielter Charakter...


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2019)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Es wäre ein Fehler, den gleichen Plot nochmal zu drehen. Die bestehenden 2 Serien waren echt gut, jede auf ihre Art. Wobei die letztere ja eine etwas andere Story hatte, dafür aber hochqualitativ war. Und das nicht nur hinsichtlich der Effekte, die logischerweise besser waren, als die aus den 70ern.


Ich finde BSG sogar besser als das Original. Da viel tiefgründiger und düsterer.
Noch eine Serie zum selben Thema halte ich für überflüssig. Weil die letzte Serie wohl nicht mehr getoppt werden kann.


----------



## Mia-Grace-Miller (18. September 2019)

BSG war einfach der Hammer. Mehrfach durchgesuchtet. Und dann diese Szene mit dieser Musik, die ich doch irgendwie kannte und dann -> YouTube

So viele Gänsehautmomente in dieser Serie. Wird mal wieder Zeit, die Serie erneut zu schauen.


----------



## Mahoy (18. September 2019)

> "BSG fans, this will NOT be a remake of the amazing series [Ron Moore] launched because... why mess with perfection?" he said on Twitter. "Instead, we’ll explore a new story within the mythology while staying true to the spirit of Battlestar. So say we all!"



Update: Battlestar Galactica Show In Development Under Mr. Robot Creator Is Not a Remake - IGN


----------



## T-MAXX (18. September 2019)

Die erste Serie Ende der 70er war gut bis auf Staffwl 2.
Die zweite Serie war auch gut.
Aber was wird aus Serie Nummer 3?
Hoffentlich keine überladene Effekte und langweiliges Gesülze.
Reboots sehe ich immer mit gemischten Gefühlen.


----------



## RyzA (18. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Update: Battlestar Galactica Show In Development Under Mr. Robot Creator Is Not a Remake - IGN


Also ein "Spin Off" im BSG Universum?


----------



## iago (18. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Update: Battlestar Galactica Show In Development Under Mr. Robot Creator Is Not a Remake - IGN


schrieb ich bereits auf Seite 2...


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (18. September 2019)

Na hoffentlich brechen sie das dann nicht wie Caprica nach nur einer Staffel wieder ab, oder noch extremer wie Blood and Chrome gleich nach dem Pilotfilm. Bei beidem hätte ich gerne mehr gesehen...

Btw. In der Complete BD Colection fehlt übrigens "eine Folge", wenn man sucht findet man sie aber als den 10 Webisodeteiler auf Youtube usw. Der Inhalt der Folge war wohl zu heikel für den amerikanischen Sender...


----------



## Zero-11 (19. September 2019)

in der Zwischenzeit gibt es immer noch keine neue Stargate SG1 Serie


----------



## colormix (19. September 2019)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> in der Zwischenzeit gibt es immer noch keine neue Stargate SG1 Serie



Vermisse ich auch sehr    war besser als Battlestar Galactica von der  gesamten Handlung.


----------



## Snowhack (19. September 2019)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> in der Zwischenzeit gibt es immer noch keine neue Stargate SG1 Serie



Also das Thema ist ja wohl wirklich ausgelutscht, 

Was soll noch kommen der 10 Super Gegner der dich besiegt wird ? 


Bei SGU wäre ich aber dabei


----------



## Nightslaver (19. September 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> Vermisse ich auch sehr    war besser als Battlestar Galactica von der  gesamten Handlung.



Sorry, aber die Handlung von Stargate war nun wirklich der allerreinste Trash und rangiert für mich auf einem Niveau mit Serien wie Andromeda...
Dagegen hat die Handlung von Serien wie Babylon 5 und BSG ja wirklich noch Anspruch und ein konstant höheres Niveau.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Handlung von Stargate war nun wirklich der allerreinste Trash und rangiert für mich auf einem Niveau mit Serien wie Andromeda...
> Dagegen hat die Handlung von Serien wie Babylon 5 und BSG ja wirklich noch Anspruch und ein konstant höheres Niveau.



Stargate Universe hatte auf jeden Fall Potenzial gehabt. Leider wurde das in der zweiten Staffel verwässert und am Ende wars dann Käse. Schade eigentlich.


----------



## thrustno1 (19. September 2019)

Nein, einfach Nein GSG von 2004 ist die Beste Serie überhaupt, das kann nur Schlechter werden. Ich nehme jedem der Schauspieler die rollen zu 1000% ab wie will man das bitte Toppen ? ja die hätte gerne 2 staffeln länger sein dürfen aber sonst ?


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2019)

Zero-11 schrieb:


> in der Zwischenzeit gibt es immer noch keine neue Stargate SG1 Serie


Es wurde ja noch nicht mal Stargate Atlantis abgeschlossen. Der Film Stargate: Extinction wurde auch gecancelt.  

Find ich persönlich sehr schade, mir fehlen die zwei Chaoten einfach. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QAIigNcwYLc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Spoiler



Anstelle einer weiteren Staffel, die man sich nicht parallel zu Stargate Universe leisten konnte,sollten die Abenteuer der Atlantis-Expedition in zunächst einem Film fortgesetzt werden: *Stargate: Extinction* sollte an das Serienfinale von Atlantis "Feind in Sicht" anknüpfen. Laut Joseph Mallozzi sollten auch viele Gastschauspieler der Serie wieder auftreten, ebenso wie alle Darsteller des aktuellen Hauptcasts. Der Film sollte zudem teils Fragen aufwerfen, die unter anderem in SGU 2x15 Trojanische List, wobei hier auch Rodney McKay und Richard Woolsey auftreten, beantwortet werden sollten. Inhaltlich war geplant, dass Atlantis in die Pegasus-Galaxie  zurückkehrt, eine Beziehung tragisch endet, eine andere Beziehung  entsteht und es eine überraschende Entwicklung in der Allianz zwischen  einem Mann und einem Wraith gibt, gemeint waren wohl John Sheppard und Todd. 

Brad Wright gab 2011 jedoch in einem Interview bekannt, dass der  Film endgültig auf Eis gelegt wurde, obwohl das Drehbuch bereits fertig  geschrieben war.


Bei der Edmonton Expo am 28.September 2013 erklärte Joe Flanigan,  dass er, kurz bevor MGM 2010 zeitweise in der Insolvenz war, einige  Investoren versammelt hatte, um das Franchise zu leasen und zunächst 20  Episoden in Europa zu produzieren. Ihm wurde vom damaligen MGM-Chef in  Aussicht gestellt, ein vielleicht zehnjähriges Leasing aushandeln zu  können, allerdings kam dann MGMs Insolvenz und danach musste Flanigan  mit Spyglass Entertainment als dem neuen Verwalter des MGM-Katalogs neu verhandeln. Allerdings schien es damals bereits Pläne zu geben, dass Roland Emmerich das Filmfranchise rebootet, und man kam nicht mehr auf Flanigan zurück.





> Sorry, aber die Handlung von Stargate war nun wirklich der allerreinste  Trash und rangiert für mich auf einem Niveau mit Serien wie Andromeda...


Wie alles im Leben: Geschmackssache 



> Stargate Universe hatte auf jeden Fall Potenzial gehabt. Leider wurde  das in der zweiten Staffel verwässert und am Ende wars dann Käse. Schade  eigentlich.


Mhm, muss ich mir wohl doch mal anschauen. Obwohl man ja soviel negatives über die Serie gehört hat.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2019)

yummycandy schrieb:


> Solltest nochmal anschauen. Allein die Machart lohnt sich und der Plot ist anders und verändert sich immer mehr.
> 
> 
> Enterprise ergänzte die anderen Serien und fügte sich nahtlos in die Timeline ein. Bei BG überlappten sich beide Serien, weichten aber voneinander ab.


Ich hab durchgeguckt. Aber ne das war nix für mich. Und dann das Ende. Yeah wir löschen einfach alle Spuren und besetzen die Erde wird schon gut gehen.


----------



## Threshold (19. September 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Es wurde ja noch nicht mal Stargate Atlantis abgeschlossen. Der Film Stargate: Extinction wurde auch gecancelt.



Ja, leider. Man hat die Sets abgebaut obwohl der Film noch in Planung war und am Ende wurde das dann beendet, weil eben die Sets schon abgebaut waren und das zu teuer wäre, alles wieder aufzubauen. So ein Unsinn.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Mhm, muss ich mir wohl doch mal anschauen. Obwohl man ja soviel negatives über die Serie gehört hat.



Stargate Universe sollte ja düsterer werden als die Serien davor und die erste Staffel war auch nicht schlecht. Aber die Quoten gingen in den Keller und dann hat man versucht wieder die Erde mit einzubauen. Daher wurde die Idee mit der einsamen Crew verwässert. Und der Rest war dann echt Käse.



Oi!Olli schrieb:


> Ich hab durchgeguckt. Aber ne das war nix für mich. Und dann das Ende. Yeah wir löschen einfach alle Spuren und besetzen die Erde wird schon gut gehen.



Ja, das Ende war etwas komisch. Man landet auf der Erde 150.000 Jahre vor unserer Zeit und vermischt sich mit der einheimischen Bevölkerung, ohne den technischen Vorsprung mitzunehmen? Das halte ich für unglaubwürdig.


----------



## Oi!Olli (19. September 2019)

Na die moderne Menscheit hätte den Psychopathen auch gesagt das sie gerne wieder verschwinden können.


----------



## thrustno1 (19. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Handlung von Stargate war nun wirklich der allerreinste Trash und rangiert für mich auf einem Niveau mit Serien wie Andromeda...
> Dagegen hat die Handlung von Serien wie Babylon 5 und BSG ja wirklich noch Anspruch und ein konstant höheres Niveau.



Man muss das Thema Prä Astronautik ja nun wirklich nicht lieben und schon gar nicht für Wahr halten aber SG-1 hat das Thema sehr gut aufgegriffen !


----------



## thrustno1 (19. September 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, das Ende war etwas komisch. Man landet auf der Erde 150.000 Jahre vor unserer Zeit und vermischt sich mit der einheimischen Bevölkerung, ohne den technischen Vorsprung mitzunehmen? Das halte ich für unglaubwürdig.



das ist mit die Glaubwürdigste Szene einer Serie die ich je gesehen habe, wir sprechen hier von ein paar Tausend überlebenden die Jahre lang Schwer traumatisiert und mehr oder weniger Psychische Wracks sind, logisch das die jegliche Spur hier in den Fall Technik vernichten und ein anderes leben führen wollten.....

auch der Zeitraffer mit dem ende hin zu den Heutigen Humanoiden Robotern war ein Genialer Kniff.


mir ist auch Bis heute unverständlich warum James Callis für die Rolle kein Oscar bekommen hat ?!?!


----------



## Kondar (19. September 2019)

> weil man die Perfektion nicht versauen möchte


naja. Fand die ersten zwei Staffel echt gut aber dann ging es steil bergab.


----------



## Lexx (19. September 2019)

> ein Remake der tollen Serie von Ron Moore mache, "weil man die Perfektion nicht versauen möchte".


Viel hält er von seinem eigenen können wohl nicht.


----------



## 4thVariety (19. September 2019)

Die letzte halbe Staffel der Serie hätte man sich sparen können. Die Prequel Serie auch.

Warum nicht gleich was neues, ohne Altlasten?


----------



## Inras (19. September 2019)

Blueline56 schrieb:


> Battlestar Galactica war schon eine sehr gut gemachte SF Story und richtig gut Besetzt, alleine das sie Umgebung nicht so klinisch sauber war wie bei Star Treck, hat mich positiv überrascht. Ich würde mir jedoch wünschen,  Babylon 5 neu  aufleben zu lassen, rein von der Story her und deren Möglichkeiten, war es für mich eine der besten SF Serien überhaupt.  Auch  Stargate Universe  war eigentlich eine sehr sehr gute SF Serie, leider viel zu früh abgesetzt, dabei war sie deutlich spannender als die beiden Vorgänger und hätte auch von der Story her viel Potenzial gehabt.



Das war dem großen Teil der Zuschauer wohl viel zu Kompliziert und da gab es Folgen ohne Action. Geht für das anspruchsvolle Publikum garnicht.
Hatte mich damals richtig angekotzt als die Serie eingestellt wurde mit so einem schönen offenen Ende....


----------



## derneuemann (19. September 2019)

thrustno1 schrieb:


> das ist mit die Glaubwürdigste Szene einer Serie die ich je gesehen habe, wir sprechen hier von ein paar Tausend überlebenden die Jahre lang Schwer traumatisiert und mehr oder weniger Psychische Wracks sind, logisch das die jegliche Spur hier in den Fall Technik vernichten und ein anderes leben führen wollten.....
> 
> auch der Zeitraffer mit dem ende hin zu den Heutigen Humanoiden Robotern war ein Genialer Kniff.
> 
> ...



Waren ja nich alle Psychige Wracks 
Ich persönlich glaube auch nicht, das man die ganze Technik hinter sich gelassen hätte.
Der Sprung in unsere Gegenwart fand ich ganz interessant!
Einen Oscar finde ich übertrieben, jedoch kann ganz gut sagen, das er es toll gespielt hat, was aber auch auf andere Serienfiguren auch zutraf. Finde die Serie grundsätzlich gut und packend gemacht. Nur der religiöse Teil ist mir persönlich, einzig und allein aus persönlichem empfinden heraus zu viel gewesen.


----------



## Mahoy (19. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber die Handlung von Stargate war nun wirklich der allerreinste Trash und rangiert für mich auf einem Niveau mit Serien wie Andromeda...
> Dagegen hat die Handlung von Serien wie Babylon 5 und BSG ja wirklich noch Anspruch und ein konstant höheres Niveau.



Sagen wir mal: Die Serien hatten eine gänzlich andere Zielsetzung und ein sehr unterschiedliches Budget pro Episode. Maßstäbe haben beide für ihr Subgenre gesetzt.

Den Vergleich mit Andromeda habe ich jetzt überlesen, obwohl sich sogar diese Serie später auch erträglich wurde, nachdem jemand (ein unbekannter Wohltäter) Mr. Sorbo erklärt hat, wie Selbstironie funktioniert und die Story generell etwas anarchischer wurde.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. September 2019)

neue syfy serien immer her damit
Leider hatte man caprica zu früh fallengelassen
Nun die serien könnte neue Ansätze nutzen und quasi Parallele Zeitlinien wo sich bsp ein Gruppe trennt
Und gegen die religiöse Lösung der letzten Umsetzung dann wieder den Tatsachen stellen und mehr den Krieg beleuchten und die motivation der zylonen.
Und einen weg finden den Konflikt zu lösen bzw den krieg verlieren oder gewinnen.

syfy kann vieles beinhalten, wer jemals die perry rhodan hefte gelesen hatte  weis das man deutlich mehr mit syfy beschreiben kann als stur immer dasselbe.
Was bei star trek trotz des realistischen Ansatz gut war oder star wars eher religösen Ansatz. birkte immer zu wenig das was syfy ausmacht.
BG war nee Mischung vom beiden.

aktuell gefällt mir the orvielle recht gut.
aber tendenziell sind in den serien zu wenig neues an lebenformen oder lebensräume und konflikte.
alles so vermenschlicht.


----------



## thrustno1 (19. September 2019)

derneuemann schrieb:


> Einen Oscar finde ich übertrieben, jedoch kann ganz gut sagen, das er es toll gespielt hat, was aber auch auf andere Serienfiguren auch zutraf. .



Der Mann hat den Oscar verdient ! wenn leute wie Lady Gaga diese für AHS bekommen dann hat er gleich 100 Verdient.

und ja auch Leute wie Edward James Olmos  als Adama und Michael Hogan Spielen als Saul Tigh Ihre Rolle eines erfahrenen und Knallharte Kommandanten eines Großkampfschiffes einfach super...

mir fällt einfach keine Serie an wo ich den Schauspielern die Rolle so abkaufen wie bei BSG.

kein Vergleich zu GOT, Walking Dead usw.


----------



## Painkiller (19. September 2019)

> Ja, leider. Man hat die Sets abgebaut obwohl der Film noch in Planung  war und am Ende wurde das dann beendet, weil eben die Sets schon  abgebaut waren und das zu teuer wäre, alles wieder aufzubauen. So ein  Unsinn.


Klingt nach einfallsloser Ausrede. 



> Stargate Universe sollte ja düsterer werden als die Serien davor und die  erste Staffel war auch nicht schlecht. Aber die Quoten gingen in den  Keller und dann hat man versucht wieder die Erde mit einzubauen. Daher  wurde die Idee mit der einsamen Crew verwässert. Und der Rest war dann  echt Käse.


Ich werd auf jeden Fall mal reinschauen. Jetzt bin ich doch etwas neugierig. 



> Der Mann hat den Oscar verdient ! wenn leute wie Lady Gaga diese für AHS bekommen dann hat er gleich 100 Verdient.


Das war ein Golden Globe, aber dennoch ist das . 



> und ja auch Leute wie Edward James Olmos  als Adama und Michael Hogan  Spielen als Saul Tigh Ihre Rolle eines erfahrenen und Knallharte  Kommandanten eines Großkampfschiffes einfach super...


Stimmt, die beiden haben wirklich sehr gut gespielt.


----------



## RyzA (19. September 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dagegen hat die Handlung von Serien wie Babylon 5 und BSG ja wirklich noch Anspruch und ein konstant höheres Niveau.


Auf jeden Fall. Die habe ich beide damals gesuchtet.

Und Star Trek samt aller Spinoffs. Ausser die neue "Discovery" Serie noch nicht.
Netflix haben wir nicht.
Aber ich freue mich schon auf "Picard".


----------



## derneuemann (20. September 2019)

Mahoy schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal: Die Serien hatten eine gänzlich andere Zielsetzung und ein sehr unterschiedliches Budget pro Episode. Maßstäbe haben beide für ihr Subgenre gesetzt.
> 
> Den Vergleich mit Andromeda habe ich jetzt überlesen, obwohl sich sogar diese Serie später auch erträglich wurde, nachdem jemand (ein unbekannter Wohltäter) Mr. Sorbo erklärt hat, wie Selbstironie funktioniert und die Story generell etwas anarchischer wurde.



Andromeda war auch Trash, aber ganz witzig 
Einem können einfach nicht alle Serien zusagen. Nicht jeder hat den gleichen Geschmack. Ich fand Buck Rogers, Kampfstern Galactica , Star Trek (alle Serien und Filme, mit Ausnahme des ersten Kinofilms), Star Wars, Andromedo, Babylon 5, Space 2063, Space Rangers, Battlestar Galactica, The Expanse,  Extant usw richtig gut. Trash und kein Trash, ok die letzte Enterprise Serie mit den dunkelblauen Anzügen ging an mir vorbei, zog bei mir nicht.


----------



## Der_Strumpf (29. Februar 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Stargate Universe hatte auf jeden Fall Potenzial gehabt. Leider wurde das in der zweiten Staffel verwässert und am Ende wars dann Käse. Schade eigentlich.



In Stargate Universe waren die Charaktere irgendwie unglaubwürdig und die Story hat sich andauernd im Kreis gedreht. In meinen Augen die schwächste Stargate Serie. Aber BTT BSG ist bis heute meine Lieblings Sci-fy Serie und ich gebe dem Reboot, der keiner sein will eine Chance.


----------



## tom_111 (26. August 2020)

Ich fand Stargate Universe ganz gut. Nur zu früh abgesetzt.


----------

